# Aussie Snakes



## Pseudo (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought I would share some photos of some of the snakes that I have encountered over the last couple of years whilst herping. Unfortunately I haven't managed to photograph everything that I have seen though.. yet there are still a lot of species left to tick off! Some of the pictures have probably been seen before, but I thought I had better get a bit of variety in there! 

Firstly the pythons..

Children's Pythons (Antaresia childreni)






Juvenile





Spotted Python (Antaresia maculosa)




Stimsons Pythons (Antaresia stimsoni)















Juvenile





Black-headed Python (Aspidites melanocephalus)




Juvenile





Woma Python (Aspidites ramsayi)








Water Python (Liasis mackloti)




Olive Python (Liasis olivaceus) - a poor bastard that was on his last 'legs'.




Coastal Carpet Pythons (Morelia spilota mcdowelli)









Juvenile






Centralian Carpet Python (Morelia spilota bredli)





Diamond Python (Morelia spilota spilota)




Scrub Python (Morelia kinghorni)




Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis)





Files and Mangrove snakes...

Arafura File Snake (Acrochordus arafurae)




Bockadam (Cerberus australis)





Macleays Water Snake (Enhydris polylepis)




White-bellied Mangrove Snake (Fordonia leucobalia)




Richardson's Mangrove Snake (Myron richardsonii)




The stinky snakes... Colubrids...

Brown Tree Snakes (Boiga irregularis)










Common Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata)










Northern Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis calligastra)




Slaty-grey Snake (Stegonotus cucullatus)




Keelback (Tropidonophis mairii)




Now the decent stuff... Elapids.

Common Death Adders (Acanthophis antarcticus)










Northern Death Adders (Acanthophis praelongus)









Desert Death Adder (Acanthophis pyrrhus)




Highlands Copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi)




Australian Coral Snake (Brachyurophis australis)





Narrow-banded Shovel-nose Snake (Brachyurophis fasciolatus)




Unbanded Shovel-nose Snake (Brachyurophis incinctus)




Northern Shovel-nose Snake (Brachyurophis roperi)




White-crowned Snake (Cacophis harriettae)




Southern Dwarf Crowned Snake (Cacophis krefftii)




Golden-crowned Snake (Cacophis squamulosus)




Eastern Small-eyed Snake (Cryptophis nigrescens)




Black-striped Snake (Cryptophis nigrostriatus)




Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis)




Lesser Black Whip Snake (Demansia vestigiata)




Devis' Banded Snake (Denisonia devisi)




Red-naped Snake (Furina diadema)




Orange-naped Snake (Furina ornata)




Brown-headed Snake (Furina tristis)




Grey Snake (Hemiaspis damelii)




Marsh Snake (Hemiaspis signata)




Pale-headed Snake (Hoplocephalus bitorguatus)




Stephens' Banded Snake (Hoplocephalus stephensii)




Dwyer's Snake (Parasuta dwyeri)




Monk Snake (Parasuta monachus)




Mulga Snakes (Pseudechis australis)















Spotted Black Snake (Pseudechis guttatus)








Red-bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus)




Pygmy Mulga Snake (Pseudechis weigeli)




Strap-snouted Brown Snake (Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha)




Speckled Brown Snake (Pseudonaja guttata)




Western Brown Snakes (Pseudonaja mengdeni)















Ringed Brown Snake (Pseudonaja modesta)




Northern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja nuchalis)




Eastern Brown Snakes (Pseudonaja textilis)

























Little Spotted Snake (Suta punctata)




Curl Snake (Suta suta)




Rough-scaled Snake (Tropidechis carinatus)




Eastern Bandy Bandy (Vermicella annulata)




Centralian Bandy Bandy (Vermicella vermiformis)




..and a dirty Blind Snake to finish it off with... 
Ramphotyphlops ligatus


----------



## Leeloofluff (Aug 12, 2012)

Great work!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome mate, well done. You could fill a field guide with all those pics!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow your eastern brown pics are awesome ^^
I love the Rough Scaled Snake
Very nice pics of all of them though


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 12, 2012)

wow awesome shots


----------



## NATHAN93 (Aug 12, 2012)

Good stuff !


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 12, 2012)

Superb.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 12, 2012)

I really love the look of the black-striped snake!


----------



## meatman (Aug 12, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice photos mr Summerville,

Shame there wasn't an oenpelli to add to that list lately


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow! Very impressive work.

Although, reading the list, I'm really a little underwhelmed at the common names for most of them.
I can imagine the conversations though...

"I found a new snake!"
"Cool! What colour is it?"
"Brown."
"Well, brown snake's taken. What else has it got?"
"It's got a ring around it."
"Sweet, that'll do, we'll call it the ringed brown snake."
"What about this other one I found? It's little, and it's got spots."
"Little spotted snake it is then."
"But there's one more, It's a lighter brown, but it's got some black markings on it. How about spotted brown snake?"
"NO! That one will be BOCKADAM!!!!!"


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> Nice photos mr Summerville,
> 
> Shame there wasn't an oenpelli to add to that list lately



Oenpelli's are a myth.


----------



## lmnw57 (Aug 13, 2012)

How can anyone not like snakes they are incredible as are your images, I envy you.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> Oenpelli's are a myth.



you just dont look hard enough !
or didnt have enough chocolate milk to get you going

nice pics


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for the visual feast... fantastic images mate.


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> Oenpelli's are a myth.



I bet Shannon could find one 

Or if I didn't have to pick up that car my begginers luck could've helped you lol


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I bet Shannon could find one
> 
> Or if I didn't have to pick up that car my begginers luck could've helped you lol



Haha she is only good for finding small-eyeds, and as I've told her many times - they aren't a real snake! 

I'll get an oenpelli next time, I earned it after the effort we put in last time!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2012)

that was awesome , thanks


----------



## whyme (Aug 13, 2012)

That was really, REALLY, good. Thanks


----------



## RobynTRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing pics!


----------



## saratoga (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic shots and such a variety!


----------



## mungus (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats 1 very, very nice collection of photo's of extremely high quality 
Thanks so much for sharing !!
Aleks.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 17, 2012)

Amazing photography, i love the bredli.. what camera do you use? set up?


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!



justdragons said:


> Amazing photography, i love the bredli.. what camera do you use? set up?



It all depends on when the picture was taken.. all of them are taken with a Nikon D5000 body, but some are an 18-55mm lens before I upgraded to a Tamron 90mm macro. Some are also just with the cameras inbuilt flash and others I've use a speedlite mounted either side of the camera (those are usually the pictures that don't have all those horrible shadows).


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 17, 2012)

good shots! ill be getting my new canon 600d soon anyone use it, tried it?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 17, 2012)

You need to get out more mate...
Wish I'd seen half that...awesome pics


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 17, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> You need to get out more mate...



I don't get to get out enough!


----------



## happynagini (Aug 17, 2012)

that is just an amazing collection of photos, i have book marked this thread!!


----------



## ThePup (Aug 17, 2012)

I love the photos, You've got fantastic photography skills. All the gear in the world doesn't mean squat if you can't compose a decent photo.


----------

